# my first kidding thread - Update!  Triplets!



## Kristi (Apr 23, 2014)

I've so enjoyed seeing everybody's babies, I thought I'd start a kidding thread to share ours. 

We are new to goats (bought them in January), and this will be our first kidding.  First for us people...third for each of the goats. 

Clementine is due first.  She was bred before we got her, and I'm told she' due May 2.  I think she's bred to an alpine buck, but not sure.  After reading up on this site and others, I think she may go early.  We're 10 days out and she's getting puffy, having some discharge, and her ligaments seem mushy already. Lately she doesn't tolerate me brushing or touching her anywhere near the back half of her.  Not to mention her udder's been pretty full for atleast a couple weeks, and she's getting big and obviously very uncomfortable, poor thing!

We're due for a bit of snow later this week...probably that day, eh?

We all (children, family, friends, neighbors, lol) are anxiously awaiting the babies!  I've told the kids that if I catch it happening in the middle of the night, I'll wake them up so we can all watch.  Lol. 

Here's a picture of Clemmy looking big, about a week ago.  She's eating off the ground because, of course, they wrecked the awesome hay feeder I built out of old crib parts, lol!


----------



## Kristi (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's Clementine today.  Giving me the evil eye for pestering her with the camera, lol.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 23, 2014)

Waiting with you!

Before your girl kids she has to drive you crazy first 

Can't believe what they did to that hay feeder! Brats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got twins named Clara Belle and Clementine, so I love the name.
Good luck with the kidding.  Hope to see babies soon.
And, you are correct, if you have snow in the forecast that's when they will come.


----------



## Kristi (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep, turning into a crazy goat lady already.  I can see them from the kitchen window, which means I only have to go out there and check on them every half hour or so, lol!


----------



## Kristi (May 2, 2014)

Got the barn finished....today   Good thing too, looks like I'll be sleeping in it tonight....Clem's in labor!  Right on schedule, the silly girl.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 2, 2014)

Glad you got it finished! Sleeping in the barn.... been there done that! Usually the goat will cuddle up with you and help keep you warm, surprisingly they make a good pillow   

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 3, 2014)

Any kids this morning?


----------



## Kristi (May 3, 2014)

Argh, no.  The booger.  I kept going out last night to check on her, and she'd just chew her cud and look at me like, "What?"

LOL!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 3, 2014)

Don't you hate that?! What a brat!


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Sooo how 'bout now?  Is it kids yet?


----------



## Kristi (May 4, 2014)

Well......today she was acting almost normal, just panting some and pawing at the ground.  But now (11pm) she's obviously inching closer.  Panting, up & down, stretching, yawning, making little grunty noises.  Her poops and back-end-body-structure have changed.  Went to check on her a few minutes ago, and she just stood there at the fence, wanting me to scratch her head.  Aww  

I sure hope she goes tonight...I don't want to miss it, but I gotta sleep!  Not sure if I should catch a quick nap, or continue nesting on her behalf....just made muffins for my kids, who all want to be woken up for the big event, and will undoubtedly need a snack, lol.


----------



## luvmypets (May 4, 2014)

We have had sheep for two years. Our first lambing was a tradegy we had no idea the ewe was pregnant. So after she had her lamb in early january we asumed our other ewe was pregnant. So we thought she was at the same stage as the first ewe...WRONG! Mammy made us wait three months. The vet even said she would have her lamb the next day.  Nope she decided to lamb a huge ewe lamb two weeks ago. Lily is everything on our farm and my 4h lamb. See how they drive you crazy  This was her yesterday. It was her first day outside and she met dad, the chickens, and the ducks.


----------



## Kristi (May 4, 2014)

Aaaarrrrggghhh!  Still no babies!  

To distract myself, I went and picked up way-too-many meat chickens at the post office LOL!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2014)

We got ours in last week too! She will kid when she is good and ready.


Its funny, before every kidding season I tell myself I'm gonna be calm and not care until I see a water bag...... HAHA like that's gonna work


----------



## Parsnip (May 4, 2014)

I FEEL YOUR PAIN.
Currently waiting so see if a ewe of mine will lamb this week.

Daily udder and under-the-tail checks multiple times a day


----------



## Kristi (May 5, 2014)

WE HAVE BABIES!!!  

Triplets   Two boys and a girl, unless their newborn-wrinkled-ness tricked me.  Mama did great, once she got serious, the whole thing went from grunting-and-goo to finished in a couple hours. !!  I did help a little bit with the first one - he was BIG!  and she was having a hard time. 

Then another big boy, then a little surprise girl came squirting out.  I'll weigh them if I think of it tonight.  Seems she was bred to an alpine, since they all look just like her.  Maybe slightly different markings.

Clem was so mellow, she didn't even mind that all seven of us were in the barn with her (me, DH, five kids).  So exciting!  Now we get to field questions like "Mom, do people have udders?"  and "Ewww! Why is she licking the baby's bottom?"  LOL!  

So glad we got to watch the whole thing, and that she had them in the middle of the day.  Now I can sleep 

Pictures!


----------



## Kristi (May 5, 2014)

More pictures.  I can't help myself


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## happy acres (May 6, 2014)

You got some cute kids there Ma'am!


----------



## luvmypets (May 6, 2014)

Yay! We had to help pur ewe with her lamb. It was a big lamb with a small opening .


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations.
Beautiful kids.


----------



## woodsie (May 6, 2014)

Gorgeous big babies! Way to go mama! Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!   

What is this sleep you talk of? Its been so long, I think I could use some of that  (kidding season here too)


----------

